# Photo Paper



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Aug 26, 2008)

What the name of photo paper that you use for an enlarge not the kind you print out? What is the difference between matte and glossy?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 26, 2008)

It's usually just called photographic paper.  Printing out paper will usually say "printing out paper" or POP.

Matte and glossy are surface textures.  Matte has more texture than glossy, and reflects less.  Glossy resin coated paper is very, very glossy.  Glossy fiber paper has some texture.  Pearl resin coated is closer to glossy fiber.


----------

